# Stephen Hawking 1942-2018



## Frank S. (Mar 13, 2018)

Stephen Hawking, modern cosmology's brightest star, dies aged 76

Rest in peace.


----------



## J. (Mar 14, 2018)

_“However difficult life may seem, there is always something you can do, and succeed at. It matters that you don’t just give up.” 
- *Stephen Hawking*_

Rest in peace.


----------



## Frank S. (Mar 14, 2018)

He passed on Pi day.

How appropriate. And British.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 14, 2018)

He was a physical stud in his youth, and a true stud through the physical constraints placed on him by disease...  there's no question he was an intellectual stud his whole life.  Rest in Peace Dr. Hawking, the world is a lesser place without you.


----------



## AWP (Mar 14, 2018)

The man was a giant.

Blue Skies.


----------



## policemedic (Mar 14, 2018)

RIP.


----------



## SaintKP (Mar 14, 2018)

God dammit


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 14, 2018)

I wonder how his belief that there is no afterlife has changed. 

Or, maybe it hasn't.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 14, 2018)

RIP.


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Mar 14, 2018)

Rest in Peace. The world lost a great mind and great man today


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Mar 14, 2018)

RIP.


----------



## CDG (Mar 14, 2018)

RIP, Dr. Hawking.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 14, 2018)

I always thought it was cool that he kept the same voice. He said once that he eventually identified with it. 

It was from a circa 1980’s speech program and whenever I would hear him I would have fond memories of high school converting text to dirty words and pissing off our BASIC teacher. LOL


----------



## Dame (Mar 14, 2018)

RIP, Dr. Hawking.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 14, 2018)

Th


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 14, 2018)

Rest in Peace, the universe is less without you.

I did like how he would pop in on Big Bang theory, apparently had a great sense of humor.

"He began to use crutches in the 1960s, but long fought the use of a wheelchair. When he finally relented, *he became notorious for his wild driving along the streets of Cambridge*, not to mention the intentional running over of students’ toes and the occasional spin on the dance floor at college parties."


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 14, 2018)

Too soon?


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 14, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Too soon?


For comedy all you need is tragedy and a seconds worth of time, so nope, lol.

Went the night before Einstein's birthday, just a weird coincidence.


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 14, 2018)

He probably would have thought it was funny too.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 14, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> I wonder how his belief that there is no afterlife has changed.
> 
> Or, maybe it hasn't.



You're talking Schroedinger...  we were talking Hawking...


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 14, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Too soon?
> 
> View attachment 21835


soo stolen


----------

